# Mossy Oak Bottomland



## Booner Killa

Well guys, I saw this afternoon for the first time in a while probably without question the best turkey hunting camo pattern today at BPS. It was Bottomland! I will have a new Elite Vest in Bottomland before the season starts. I'll also have to match it up with pants/shirt just so it all looks good. It's the first time I've seen the pattern in a long time! It is an incredible pattern and jaw hit the floor when I saw the vest!!!


----------



## trkyhntr70

I seen it the other night, nice vest and awesome pattern!


----------



## SowGreen

That's oldschool. I've never really liked the Mossy Oak patterns I've always thought they are too dark. That being said, I really like their new Treestand pattern.


----------



## striper commander

I bought a pair of bottomland pants last year. I normally wear them along with an obsession treklite shirt. It seems to blend in real well.


----------



## nhancedsvt

300mag said:


> I bought a pair of bottomland pants last year. I normally wear them along with an obsession treklite shirt. It seems to blend in real well.



I was thinking of going with this same set-up this year. Which pants did you get and how did you like them?


----------



## boparks

I agree that is a good pattern Booner Killa


----------



## Arrow3

I love it....


----------



## Hawken2222

My gun is Mossy Oak Bottom land.


----------



## striper commander

nhancedsvt said:


> I was thinking of going with this same set-up this year. Which pants did you get and how did you like them?



The tag on them says mossy oak apparel. I guess they are a mossy oak brand. I like them a lot, they are like the old woodland army camo pants but in bottomland.


----------



## Booner Killa

Hawken2222 said:


> My gun is Mossy Oak Bottom land.



that is sweet....I thought about gettin my 870 dipped in Bottomland! It's so sweet, early season or late!!!! And you are sittin next to a tall Ga Pine, well.....let's just say the sharp eyes of a longbeard ain't got a chance!!!!


----------



## SheldonMOAC

Bottomland has always been my favorite Mossy Oak pattern.


----------



## muckalee

This is going to date me, but I still wear a pair of pants and a jacket made of the original bottomland that came out around 1987-88?


----------



## southGAlefty

I love it too, bought a shirt earlier in the year in bottomland and will be adding a pair of pants before turkey season


----------



## whitetaco02

Hawken2222 said:


> My gun is Mossy Oak Bottom land.



Post some pictures!!


----------



## Gadget

Like Bottomland a lot too, have some pants and shirts, but don't turkey hunt in it, they don't make it with Treklite so I use Obsession.


If I got one of my guns dipped it would either be Bottomland or Obsession, probably Bottomland.


Yeah post a pic of that gun.


----------



## striper commander

My cousin had a remington SP10 in bottomland. It was heavy but I always liked that gun. It started jamming on him and he could not get it fixed so it had to go.


----------



## KY Red

*Fall foilage!!!*

I wish they would bring back fall foilage. I still hava a pair of pants, problem is they have shrunk during storage. 

I was sitting in the spring woods in Missouri one year and looked down and couldn't find my legs. Great turkey hunting pattern!


----------



## mallardk

*It actually Changes color.*

I got a drake pullover that is the new Mossy oak bottomland, the sleeves and top half is camo pattern and then its just brown fleece  below the chest  made to be worn with waders.  Inside the house  it is a deep brown, then out in sunlight in the timber it took on a greenish tint.  Was showing it to my buddy and he said, guess that is good camo if it actually is changing colors.


----------



## Greg Tench

Arrow3 said:


> I love it....



Thats all I use. I  will wear an obsession shirt with bottomland pants late in the season.


----------



## Hawken2222

whitetaco02 said:


> Post some pictures!!



Here you go guys.  This a 870 Special Purpose Mag 12 ga.  When I baught the gun It came painted.


----------



## gtfisherman

Anyone got a link to this?


----------



## Booner Killa

I love that gun in that pattern!!! That is a sweet shooter!!


----------



## Greg Tench

gtfisherman said:


> Anyone got a link to this?



www.mossyoak.com


----------



## Cane_Cutter

I mean WOW. bill does it again!!!!! how does bill jordan come up with camo patterns? does he just sit down at a chair and doodle em out? or does he use a computer or what? i mean how long did it take him to draw bottomland! i want bottomland seat covers for my tacoma


----------



## striper commander

Cane_Cutter said:


> I mean WOW. bill does it again!!!!! how does bill jordan come up with camo patterns? does he just sit down at a chair and doodle em out? or does he use a computer or what? i mean how long did it take him to draw bottomland! i want bottomland seat covers for my tacoma



That would be Toxey Haas camo, He owns mossy oak, Bill Jordan owns realtree.


----------



## TK1

muckalee said:


> This is going to date me, but I still wear a pair of pants and a jacket made of the original bottomland that came out around 1987-88?



Nothing will replace that pattern...The "new" Bottomland is very cheesy looking...I ordered pants in them last year to give them a fair look...I ended up throwing them in the garbage after opening the package....


----------



## Booner Killa

TK1 said:


> Nothing will replace that pattern...The "new" Bottomland is very cheesy looking...I ordered pants in them last year to give them a fair look...I ended up throwing them in the garbage after opening the package....



Why didn't you just send em back?


----------



## BPR

Cane_Cutter said:


> I mean WOW. bill does it again!!!!! how does bill jordan come up with camo patterns? does he just sit down at a chair and doodle em out? or does he use a computer or what? i mean how long did it take him to draw bottomland! i want bottomland seat covers for my tacoma



You probably won't be seeing Bill in some bottomland any time soon.


----------



## TK1

Booner Killa said:


> Why didn't you just send em back?



I didnt want anyone else buying such a sorry pattern...


----------

